# DIY Base Cleaner



## Panduri

Hi all,
Do you think mixing water and lemon juice for a base cleaner is a good idea?
Or a simple rinse with warm water will do? I don't want to hot scrape as the base is not very dirty (new board, ridden 4 times on good, fresh stuff)


----------



## speedjason

ridden 4 times? why you even bother cleaning?:huh:


----------



## Panduri

I am about to wax it and was wandering if I shouldn't clean it first...


----------



## speedjason

Panduri said:


> I am about to wax it and was wandering if I shouldn't clean it first...


just put wax on. you will be fine.
wipe it with damp cloth first tho to get any dirt off.


----------



## Panduri

Thanks! will do


----------



## Panduri

What about Lemon/Water solution for the future, do you think it will work?


----------



## speedjason

Panduri said:


> What about Lemon/Water solution for the future, do you think it will work?


Nah, citrus is not lemon juice.
besides proper base cleaner is like 7 bucks for a huge bottle and probably will last forever.
I use it when I wax the board and the wax gets on the top sheet. my top sheet is glossy.


----------



## jdang307

Panduri said:


> Hi all,
> Do you think mixing water and lemon juice for base cleaner is a good idea?
> Or a simple rinse with warm water will do? I don't want to hot scrape as the base is not very dirty (new board, ridden 4 times on good, fresh stuff)


Just get a nylon/plastic brush and brush it off. I got mine at a 99 cent store. Most of the time I don't even do that. As long as you don't see anything, just wax it again.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

lemon juice is not citrus cleaner...citrus cleaner is the oils...not the juice but may be use the juice to make yo ride smell like lemonade But I don't use citrus or any cleaner...idk but don't want some cleaner to fuck up the wax absorption....I just hot wax...and I don't have to ride any man made snow shit


----------



## the grouch

Base cleaner is cheap. Lemonade is not a good cleaner. Diluted Dawn or any citrus cleaner will work. 
And base cleaner will not dry up your base or mess wax absorption. What base cleaner does is remove ALL the wax from youe base. So you will have to throughly wax the board after using base cleaner. Hot scraping will remove some dirt and still keep wax in. But it won't completely remove dirt or old wax (which may matter if you are a racer using expensive, condition specific wax)


----------



## Panduri

I read it on the "internets", for example here  "You can also make your own base-cleaner out of water and something acidic like lemon juice" and in some forums.
also sounded fishy to me, that's why I asked here...


----------



## speedjason

wrathfuldeity said:


> lemon juice is not citrus cleaner...citrus cleaner is the oils...not the juice but may be use the juice to make yo ride smell like lemonade But I don't use citrus or any cleaner...idk but don't want some cleaner to fuck up the wax absorption....I just hot wax...and I don't have to ride any man made snow shit


is it me or when you dont clean the old wax out, the new wax wont stick as well. I notice as I wax more often later into the season, the wax gets worn off faster. maybe cuz I ride more aggressive now. who knows.


----------



## Kevin137

I use base cleaner about every 4 weeks, so maybe 3 or 4 times a season, and i clean thoroughly and allow to dry overnight before waxing...

I have noticed that wax doesn't absorb / last as well when you haven't cleaned the base, but using base cleaner does mean you take longer to wax properly and use more wax as well...

I use 2 of my 4 boards 3 days each (roughly) a week, and wax on Sunday evenings... And i wax regardless of use couple of times i have only used once or twice...

Maybe i am over the top, but i get into a routine for looking after my gear, and it works for me...

The other 2 boards i have are already prepped for storage now, as they will not see the light of day again this season...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

speedjason said:


> is it me or when you dont clean the old wax out, the new wax wont stick as well. I notice as I wax more often later into the season, the wax gets worn off faster. maybe cuz I ride more aggressive now. who knows.


the temps are fairly consistent...thus I don't change wax...just put more on


----------



## poutanen

This whole base cleaner thing again?!? There really is no need to clean your base unless there's something stuck to it, and even then I have no idea how you guys get pine tar or lift grease on your bases!!!

Here's how I wax:

- Flip board over
- Drip on wax
- Iron wax all over
- Wait about 10 min
- Scrape (not scrape nazi, just a decent scrape)
- Texture with bathroom pad
- Texture with stiff bristled nylon brush
- Ride

Once you've done it a few times, the entire process should take 10 minutes (not including the wax cooling time)... 

A base GRIND would be the only other thing I'd consider doing to enhance the flat base speed of the board.


----------



## Lamps

poutanen said:


> This whole base cleaner thing again?!? There really is no need to clean your base unless there's something stuck to it, and even then I have no idea how you guys get pine tar or lift grease on your bases!!!
> 
> Here's how I wax:
> 
> - Flip board over
> - Drip on wax
> - Iron wax all over
> - Wait about 10 min
> - Scrape (not scrape nazi, just a decent scrape)
> - Texture with bathroom pad
> - Texture with stiff bristled nylon brush
> - Ride
> 
> Once you've done it a few times, the entire process should take 10 minutes (not including the wax cooling time)...
> 
> A base GRIND would be the only other thing I'd consider doing to enhance the flat base speed of the board.


Any waxing process that doesn't include opening a beer should be deleted. .


----------



## tannersdad

Lamps said:


> Any waxing process that doesn't include opening a beer should be deleted. .


LIKE! :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

Lamps said:


> Any waxing process that doesn't include opening a beer should be deleted. .


It was implied!  When I get home and plan to do _____, a beer must be opened first.

- Play COD? Beer

- Clean? Beer

- Satisfy the wife? Beer


----------



## speedjason

poutanen said:


> It was implied!  When I get home and plan to do _____, a beer must be opened first.
> 
> - Play COD? Beer
> 
> - Clean? Beer
> 
> - Satisfy the wife? Beer


I never like beer tho.


----------



## poutanen

speedjason said:


> I never like beer tho.


Of course nobody likes beer when they're 13 and first try it!  Once the "sweet" taste buds in your mouth stop ruling the show, bitter things start to taste really good!

I never liked black coffee until I started drinking IPAs. Now I love a good dark roast black coffee. My taste buds have joined the dark side.


----------

